# Elderly Aussie couple unwittingly used as drug mules in Canada holiday trip scam



## CougarKing (26 Oct 2013)

:facepalm: 

Global News



> *Elderly Australian couple used as drug mules in B.C. holiday ticket scam*
> 
> A Canadian man has been arrested after he allegedly used an unwittingly elderly Australian couple as drug mules, according to Australian Federal Police.
> 
> ...


----------

